# Zalízt do kutlochu



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
zalízt do kutlochu, je to nějak idiomatický?
A on aby pak zas mohl spokojeně zalízt do kutlochu. (byl opilec)
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Kutloch - zde žertovný výraz pro domov.
Zalízt do kutlochu - stáhnout se domů (a dát pokoj ostatním).


----------



## zuzanadoma

nebo do postele, kutloch - postel, pelech


----------



## parolearruffate

Bohužel není mi ještě jasné. Mohlo by to být, že když člověk zalíze (?) do kutlochu, zavří se třeba sám v sobě a nesvěří se nikomu? To by italsky (pro Janu) bylo - rinchiudersi nel suo guscio -

Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Bohužel není mi ještě jasné. Mohlo by to být, že když člověk zaleze (?) do kutlochu, zavře se třeba sám v sobě a nesvěří se nikomu? To by italsky (pro Janu) bylo - rinchiudersi nel suo guscio -
> 
> Děkuju


To bych neřekla. Respektive může to tak být a nemusí.
Nemáme moc kontextu, takže jen odhad: V tomto významu mi to připadá jako "uchýlit se do svého soukromí a nebýt vystaven nutnosti komunikovat s ostatními".


----------



## zuzanadoma

souhlasila bych, taky si myslím, že tady jde spíš o nějaký prostor


----------



## parolearruffate

To je matka, která vypraví o synové. Když se spolu hádaly, on ji vždycky vyčítal. - A  on aby pak zas mohl spokojeně zalízt do kutlochu-. Abyste měli trochu víc kontextu.


----------



## zuzanadoma

No pak bych myslela, že to snad může znamenat "aby mohl jít klidně spát".


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju


----------



## .Lola.

Já si moc nejsem jistá, že "kutloch" má souvislost s "klidným spánkem". Slovo "kutloch" jsem vždycky slyšela používat jen ve významu pokoj, místnost, kde se dotyčný cítí v bezpečí, "ve svém", kam si zaleze, aby měl od všech pokoj, možná něco jako "doupě". 
Moje subjektivní představa: kutloch=malá místnost, kde je hodně věcí a trochu nepořádek (např. pokoj dospívajícího mladíka).

Z daného kontextu bych to chápala tak, že se syn s matkou vždycky pohádal, vyčetl jí něco a pak si klidně odešel do svého pokoje/bytu a nestaral se o to, jak se jeho matka po hádce cítí.


----------



## ldorrodli

parolearruffate said:


> To je matka, která vypraví o synovi. Když se spolu hádali, on ji vždycky vyčítal. - A on aby pak zas mohl spokojeně zalízt do kutlochu-. Abyste měli trochu víc kontextu.


V tomhle případě kutloch určitě znamená synův vlastní pokoj, kde s velkou pravděpodobností spí, ale z toho spojení to nutně nevyplívá. Co se týče těch chyb, tak je důležité si uvědomit, že pokud se sloveso v minulosti pojí s více osobami, kde alespoň jedna je mužského životného rodu, vždycky píšeme "i". Jinak pro latinský "kontext" používáme také české slovo souvislost(i).


----------



## zuzanadoma

ldorrodli said:


> pokud se sloveso v minulém čase pojí s více osobami...



Ať to tedy máme pinktlich - perfektní - dokonalé  (to jak je komu libo dle kontextu, nebo souvislostí i dle vkusu)

Hezký večer.
Zuzka


----------



## winpoj

Rovněž v zájmu většího přiblížení k dokonalosti bych si dovolil navrhnout psát sloveso "vyplývat" s ypsilonem.


----------



## zuzanadoma

winpoj said:


> Rovněž v zájmu většího přiblížení k dokonalosti bych si dovolil navrhnout psát sloveso "vyplývat" s ypsilonem.



Ach, to jsem přehlédla, ještěže přece jen nejsem ta úča neboli učitelka


----------



## ldorrodli

winpoj said:


> Rovněž v zájmu většího přiblížení k dokonalosti bych si dovolil navrhnout psát sloveso "vyplývat" s ypsilonem.


 
tak tohle by rozhodně nebylo marné!!


----------



## winpoj

A teď již jen čistě v zájmu zapichování hnid: z hlediska gramatiky nemůže být mužského životného rodu osoba, nýbrž jedině podstatné jméno.

Kromě toho měla Parole použít zájmeno "ona" ve tvaru "jí", nikoli "ji".


----------



## zuzanadoma

Ale no tak, myslím, že už bychom měli radši jít spát - zalízt do kutlochu , abychom naši odvážnou překladatelku úplně neodradili


----------



## ldorrodli

winpoj said:


> A teď již jen čistě v zájmu zapichování hnid: z hlediska gramatiky nemůže být mužského životného rodu osoba, nýbrž jedině podstatné jméno.



Konkrétně v tomto případě byla řeč o osobách a jejich příslušnostech k rodům, a víme, že jakákoliv osoba (vyjma ukazovacích zájmen, pokud je vůbec můžeme považovat za osoby jako takové) je řazena mezi skupinu slov s názvem podstatná jména.


----------



## parolearruffate

.........................


----------

